# Paph vietnamense (Updated photo added)



## Candace (Nov 4, 2007)

This is a first bloomed plant that I picked up as a seedling at the S.F. POE last year in Feb. It's growing happily in semi-hydro in the g.h. I was happy to see how dark it was and in my haste took a photo in the evening so it's not the best. It just opened so the form might change a bit. I've been told the form and size improve on these with the second blooming. I'm very happy with the color, and the pouch *is* as dark as it appears.

Right now it's 3 1/2" wide and 4" long.


----------



## Jorch (Nov 4, 2007)

That's a really nice dark vietnamense! It definitely is a keeper :clap:


----------



## practicallyostensible (Nov 4, 2007)

WOW. I think I'm in love, that's really something Candace. If you have a chance, post a pic in a week or so; I'm interested to see what it will look like. I didn't go to the POE last year, but the year before I almost had a panic attack because of the crowds...totally worth it.


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 5, 2007)

That's great. The pouch is a WONDERFUL color. Yes,it sure is a keeper.

Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## Ernie (Nov 5, 2007)

Alright, what's SF POE?

-Ernie


----------



## NYEric (Nov 5, 2007)

practicallyostensible said:


> I didn't go to the POE last year, but the year before I almost had a panic attack because of the crowds...totally worth it.


Hahahahaha! I wonder what would happen to you if you came to a GNYOS show! :rollhappy:
That's one NICE flower Candace, now I just have to dig deep and get one.


----------



## Candace (Nov 5, 2007)

> Alright, what's SF POE?



San Francisco Pacific Orchid Expo. It's the largest west coast, Bay Area show, I believe. I forgot to mention this is one of Antec's legal babies purchased second hand through Vintage Orchids. I got a vietnamense, Ho Chi Minh and my Kevin Porter that I posted a few weeks back, from them at the show. The next expo is in Feb. Can't wait.

Eric, I don't think I paid more than $25-30 for it as a seedling. It grew very quickly in s/h.


----------



## tan (Nov 5, 2007)

dark pouch,green centre,very unique and very nice...
wish to have one too !!!!


----------



## Corbin (Nov 5, 2007)

Nice:clap:


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 5, 2007)

ABSOLUTELY AWESOME!!! of course, you know that now this is out, the price just went up!!!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 5, 2007)

Candace said:


> Eric, I don't think I paid more than $25-30 for it as a seedling. It grew very quickly in s/h.


Hahaha, good try! :rollhappy: That would be the lowest price I've seen though.


----------



## myxodex (Nov 5, 2007)

Great ! Pouch not only dark but colouring nice and even.


----------



## Candace (Nov 5, 2007)

> Hahaha, good try! That would be the lowest price I've seen though.


You're right, maybe it was a little higher. It was over a year ago and I'd have to hunt through my receipts. I know for a fact, though, that I didn't spend more than $40 for it. Which is much less than what you spend on some plants oke:

It's not listed on his website, so I couldn't double-check. I bet he has them in Feb. at the show, but if they're blooming or b.s. I'm sure they'll be much more expensive.

One caveat to buying these at shows. I'd recommend not doing that as vendors don't carry copies of the flask receipts with them to shows. So you wind up having to hunt down the paperwork later. It's better to preorder them-requesting the paperwork accompany the plant and making sure it's all legit. I did get my paperwork after the fact, but it took some time and effort.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 5, 2007)

Never heard of Vintage, I will check thanx.


----------



## Candace (Nov 5, 2007)

I had to get my receipts and paperwork together to bring the plant to my OS meeting this Weds. I found the receipt and I paid $35 for a seedling. Not too bad, I think.


----------



## Bolero (Nov 5, 2007)

Wow! The colour is amazing and different to what I've seen before.

I'm even more excited about getting mine to bloom now!!!


----------



## parvi_17 (Nov 7, 2007)

OH MY GOD! I LOVE it!!!


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 7, 2007)

I like the colour very much.... Purple is the colour of mentality... wish I had one...


----------



## gore42 (Nov 7, 2007)

Looks wonderful, Candace! I have one in spike right now that I hope turns out as nice as yours  What great color!

- Matthew Gore


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Nov 7, 2007)

I just got a vietnamense (with Antec documentation) that I won on ebay...part of a collection including roth, wardii, callosum and some less important species, for $30....Eric


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 7, 2007)

That's beautiful, Candace. I didn't know this species could be so dark.


----------



## Candace (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks all. It was pulled for judging tonight and received an AM of either a 83 or 85, I can't remember. I didn't get the certificate, maybe it's provisional until the documentation paperwork is accepted...I'll post a new link when the photo and measurements are put up on the AOS site. It lost some points due to the dorsal being slightly twisted, but it's 11 cm. wide-very large for the species and judges also loved the color. It has quite a good chance to be upgraded in the future since this is a first bloom seedling. Yippee skippee!


----------



## Corbin (Nov 8, 2007)

Congratulations:clap::clap:


----------



## NYEric (Nov 8, 2007)

Too cool! Congrats.


----------



## Heather (Nov 8, 2007)

Awesome Candace! You are rocking the paph. world these days, Girl!


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Nov 8, 2007)

WOW!
Maybe I'll have to give the clonal name 'Candace Paph Goddess' 
to my next awarded Paph. 

VERY COOL!

Craig


----------



## Candace (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks everybody. The clonal name is 'Candace's Mojo'.

Here's the photo taken right when it opened..






And here is it today/when it was awarded





I'm sure Ramon will have a much better photo and I'll post that when it's up.


----------



## papheteer (Nov 8, 2007)

It looks almost like Ho Chi Minh! Perfect! Congrats on the award


----------



## Scooby5757 (Nov 8, 2007)

Oh wow, it looks hugely different. It looks great!


----------



## Marco (Nov 8, 2007)

congrats!


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Nov 8, 2007)

What a change!


VERY NICE!

Craig


----------



## paphreek (Nov 8, 2007)

Congratulations, Candace!


----------



## gore42 (Nov 8, 2007)

Congratulations Candace, that's awesome!

As I say, I have one in bud too... I don't expect it to be as nice as yours, but let me know if you would like to trade some pollen... I'd certainly like to have some of yours. 

- Matt Gore


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Nov 8, 2007)

O wow, wonderful improvement on the petals, I don't have one of these yet and haven't seen one in person, but from pics you're probably right about it getting upgraded on the award on another blooming being as it's already so great! Very Nice, I'm jealous!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Nov 8, 2007)

Very impressive change! I'd have given it a higher award..............Eric


----------



## Scooby5757 (Nov 8, 2007)

do you find yours easy to grow?? Mine has bloomed twice now like clockwork and is getting along quickly with a new growth, Ive been pleased with its quick schedule.


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 8, 2007)

AMAZING!!! WTG - it's an absolute beauty!


----------



## rdlsreno (Nov 9, 2007)

Candace here is the photo. The petals kinda drooped.

Ramon


----------



## Candace (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks Ramon, you took a great photo as usual.


> do you find yours easy to grow?? Mine has bloomed twice now like clockwork and is getting along quickly with a new growth, Ive been pleased with its quick schedule.



Well...I believe all legal vietnamense aren't that large, yet. So, I wouldn't know about it being easy to bloom and make growths.oke: I do know that the size of my plant was noticed by the judges, in that it was a first bloom seedling and would match my paperwork. If it had been a multi-growth and bloomed plant they would have rejected it from judging. 

Mine has liked s/h and has grown well in it. But it hasn't put out any new growths yet.


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 9, 2007)

congrats Candance!!!!! Very good work...


----------



## bench72 (Nov 9, 2007)

Beautiful flower! The transformation is really amazing! Congratulations on the award Candace.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 9, 2007)

gore42 said:


> ..but let me know if you would like to trade some pollen... I'd certainly like to have some of yours.
> 
> - Matt Gore



If I had posted that I'd have gotten in trouble!


----------



## gore42 (Nov 9, 2007)

LOL!


FWIW, Candace, Piping Rock was selling Paph. vietnamense in bud at the Denver Orchid Society show last year, some had two growths (and they were legal plants). It wouldn't surprise me to see 2 to 3 growth (legal) plants out there at all, especially if they have been grown in Hawaii. 

- Matt


----------



## Candace (Nov 9, 2007)

Good to know, thanks Matt.


----------



## Candace (Nov 9, 2007)

I received the measurements etc. and I lied, it was 81 pts.

Paphiopedilum vietnamense 'Candace's Mojo'
species
AM 81

Measurements in cm.
Ns 10.6 nsv 9.3
Dsw 4.1 dsl 5.1
Pw 5.2 pl 6.4
Lsw 4.8 lsl 5.2
Lipw 3.2 lipl 3.5
# flwrs 

1
# buds 

0
# infl 

1

Description: One flower on one inflorescence; dorsal sepal white lightly overlaid light rose; petals white overlaid burgundy, heavier distally; synsepal white overlaid rose; pouch white heavily overlaid dark raspberry; staminode light yellow, green centrall; substance fair; texture hirsute.


----------



## MoreWater (Nov 9, 2007)

wow wow love the green! congrats!


----------

